
Microsoft Edge is becoming the browser you didn’t know you needed - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/microsoft-edge-is-becoming-the-browser-you-didnt-know-you-needed/
======
hncensorsnonpc
This is a advertising. And no thanks, I stick to Firefox.

